# Rob Carrick cradle to frosh week RESP plan Globe & Mail



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Did anyone read this article. I am interested to read it but wondering if it worth the free trial. 

I'm holding off for one of the 6 months at $9.99 offers rather than 1month for $0.99


----------



## Simon Says (Jan 5, 2013)

*Me too!*



liquidfinance said:


> Did anyone read this article. I am interested to read it but wondering if it worth the free trial.
> 
> I'm holding off for one of the 6 months at $9.99 offers rather than 1month for $0.99


I have been wondering the exact same thing, I was wondering if someone could post the gist of the article.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Do you want a review on the video or the article? I havnt watched the video due to data but the written article... not much to it. PM me


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

I thought you could read 10 articles free per month.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Some articles are subscriber only.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

One of the benefits of using TD Direct Investing (Waterhouse) is that when you set up email alerts for certain stocks you can also get all (or most) of the Globe and Mail subscriber-only content emailed to you as well. I read Carrick's RESP article via email, but when I tried to find it online it was behind the paywall. The point was to reduce your equity exposure to zero once you get within three years (or so) of needing the funds for school. Put that money in absolutely safe GICs that are set up to mature when you need it.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Echo, you could always subscribe to the G&M and claim that as a blog/business expense.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Mark, I did that for a while but found the $19.99 price tag too high. I'd definitely subscribe for half that price.

I like to share and link to interesting/valuable articles that I've read and there's no point if others can't access it from my link or share.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

I pay $22 every month for my online subscription and I would say this article is worth about $0.01 at best.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Echo said:


> One of the benefits of using TD Direct Investing (Waterhouse) is that when you set up email alerts for certain stocks you can also get all (or most) of the Globe and Mail subscriber-only content emailed to you as well. I read Carrick's RESP article via email, but when I tried to find it online it was behind the paywall.



**this** is by far the most valuable tip in this thead imho.





> The point was to reduce your equity exposure to zero once you get within three years (or so) of needing the funds for school. Put that money in absolutely safe GICs that are set up to mature when you need it.


tired, humdrum RESP idea. Surely every parent in cmf forum knows this already?


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks all and I've seen the article now. 

I hope that is not a sign of what to expect behind the pay wall. 

Nothing new. nothing I didn't know and nothing which isn't freely available with a quick google search.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Are they certain stocks to pick ? Any will do?

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Would also like a Globe & Mail subscription but no way i am paying 20$ month for this...

There used to be a paywall bypass for the G&M but it was fixed couple months ago


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> tired, humdrum RESP idea. Surely every parent in cmf forum knows this already?


I'm sure they do, but it doesn't mean that parents won't try to juice their returns all the way to the end if they think their kids won't have enough money for school.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

@cashinstinct - Just log into WebBroker, click on Market's & Research, then Alerts, then you can choose between Stocks, Mutual Funds, and News. In the News tab you can get articles from The Globe and Mail, Reuters, as well as U.S. and Canadian press releases. 

A warning, the alerts can overwhelm your inbox. But a couple of gems come through from time-to-time.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> **this*
> tired, humdrum RESP idea. Surely every parent in cmf forum knows this already?


You are right  imho even though the small part of portfolio , maybe 7-10% can be in equities longer, as when kid starts university , you have another 3- 4 years while he/she study .... 

-


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

The g&m website can be shared to three people like netflix. Split it with some one


----------



## gt_23 (Jan 18, 2014)

liquidfinance said:


> Did anyone read this article. I am interested to read it but wondering if it worth the free trial.
> 
> I'm holding off for one of the 6 months at $9.99 offers rather than 1month for $0.99


Whether it's $10 or free, the author is Rob Carrick, so its probably garbage. His "journalism" is superficial and biased - the same themes over and over again with new titles and dressings.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

That's pretty harsh. Jason Zweig, the Wall Street Journal columnist, when asked what he did for a living once said:

"My job is to write the exact same thing between 50 and 100 times a year in such a way that neither my editors nor my readers will ever think I am repeating myself.

That’s because good advice rarely changes, while markets change constantly. The temptation to pander is almost irresistible. And while people need good advice, what they want is advice that sounds good."


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Pay $19.99 (+ HST) to read Rob Carrick?
ROTFL - no thanks !
Most of the personal finance stuff on G&M (and, increasingly, Money Sense) is just re-hashed, re-filtered, stale stuff from the Internet blogosphere.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Pay $19.99 (+ HST) to read Rob Carrick?
> ROTFL - no thanks !
> Most of the personal finance stuff on G&M (and, increasingly, Money Sense) is just re-hashed, re-filtered, stale stuff from the Internet blogosphere.



recently the globe published something on buying cars ... i swear they'd been reading the car threads on here first though each:


----------

